# Fishing Report from Harbor Tackle, Ocean City, Md.



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

The surf is producing some short stripers, 20 to 25 inches, ling cod, dogfish. In the last 10 days, one Rt. 50 Bridge fisherman has caught some shorties and 31", 36" 37" stripers. Flounder have been caught in some commerical fishermen's nets in the Bay. Tog fishing is still offshore over wrecks and reefs. Have not heard of any being caught in shore.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Dale Kline and Tom Walker stopped by Harbor Tackle with a couple of 31 inch stripers caught today on fresh bunker. Dale took his about 10:30 this morning about an hour after high tide. Tom got his about 3:00 PM as the tide started to come back in. They also hooked dogfish up to 30 inches today. The wind was blowing pretty hard, but not hard enough to stop fishing. They had a great day and going for more tomorrow.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

April 6, 2006 Fishing Report

Last weekend kicked off the striper season on Assateague Island. Some of the striper sizes caught were: Dale Kline 31”, Tom Walker 31”, Dave Carozza 36”, Scott Cooper 37”, Chuck “Drifter” 38”, “Nano” 2 – 43”ers, 28”, 41” stripers. Fresh bunker was the bait of choice. Capt. Monty of the Morning Star stated he was getting some nice tog over the wrecks and reefs. Pat Connolly caught several tog, one 15”, between 2nd & 4th Streets in Ocean City. Nice sized stripers are being taken off the Rt. 50 Bridge at night. Rumor has it some flounder have been caught, but no one has weighted in anything in my store. Wachapreague, Virginia is still hot with nice sized flounder.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the report Bev. I'll probably be stopping by for some bait next week.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

April 11, 2006 Fishing Report


Gee, the wind has really blown this past week. It has been tough fishing; however, there were some brave souls. Michaela Noske, age 5, went on her first fishing trip to Assateague Island with her dad, Mike Noske last Saturday. In addition to building a beautiful sand castle, finding lots of shells, she caught 5 large skates and a 24” striper. She caught the fish on the incoming morning tide using fresh bunker. Larry Johnson from Lewis, Delaware landed a 43” striper on Sunday morning. He was using a 10 oz. sinker and still could not hold bottom. Fortunately his fish was caught up close to the beach before his rig was washed back to the beach by the waves. He was also using fresh bunker. There are still plenty of dogfish and skates. Blues should be here soon. They are in Virginia Beach now. Also, some mackerel have been sited offshore and usually behind them come the blued. Some flounder being caught in the bays around Ocean City. Dale Miller of Berlin caught two flounder. He hooked a 17” and 18” flounder, Tuesday using squid and minnow combo for bait. Tog fishing has started inshore. Fish have been taken at the Ocean City Inlet, Rt. 50 Bridge, between 2nd and 4th Streets. The Rt. 50 Bridge is still producing stripers. Most are caught at night using lures. Wachapreague, Virginia is still the hot spot for flounder.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, April 17, 2006

The blues are here! Don Brown caught 4 bluefish in 45 minutes on Sunday about 1:30 PM at Assateague. Sizes were 23, 23, 28, 30 inches. The Gary family, Matthew, Dametrius, Randall, Leah and their dad Tony, had a great day fishing Assateague Island Sunday. They hooked up about 40 blues. The average size was 5 pounds. The blues were pushing bunker so hard that the bait fish were beaching themselves to get away from the blues. A few stripers were taken from the Assateague surf. Of course there were lots of skates to play with and some dogfish. Some bluefish were taken in the Ocean City Inlet and stripers at the Rt. 50 Bridge. Shad have started to show up. Some flounder hooked up in the flats in about 3 feet of water. One boat caught 20 fish with 9 being keepers. Tog are showing up in the Inlet, between 2nd and 4th Streets, and the 5th Street bulkhead. Steve Karafa took 2 tog 15 and 14 inches from the 5th Street rocks. Wachapreague, Virginia is still hot spot for flounder. Harbor Tackle has fresh bunker, live minnows, eel, and green crabs.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, April 20, 2006

Not much to tell since the bluefish blitz Sunday and Monday. About the only thing being caught in the surf is skates. Dave Carozza fished today and with 6 casts he had 5 skates. Where did the blues go? It seems that most of the dogfish have disappeared too. Heard of a 30” striper at the Rt. 50 Bridge and a couple of nice blues this week. Today, Jeff Singleton boated 12 stripers sized 31 to 40 ½ inches, but, he had to go to Wyonia, Virginia to get his fish. Wachapreague, Virginia is still producing some flounder.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, April 23, 2006

Even with the bad weather there were some stripers caught at Assateague this Friday and Saturday. Larry Johnson of Lewes, Delaware caught a 35 and 37 striper early Friday morning using bunker. Dave “Bigfoot” Kasey and his son, Brian, hooked three fish with fresh herring. The sizes were 41 inches 26 lb. 8 oz., 37 inches 19 lb. 10 oz., and 36 inches. The surf was also producing blues this weekend. Most of the blues taken were on fresh herring. Two fishing myths broken within the past few days. The first one is Phil Krute took a 33 inch striper to win the First Annual DelmarvaFishing Spring Fling. Phil was fishing in the walk over area at Assateague on fresh bunker. Some people think the big fish are only in the OTR section. The second myth broken by Don Woodall of Ocean City, Maryland was he took a 38 inch 20 inch girth 19 ½ lb striper from the beach of Ocean City. He was fishing 143rd Street with fresh bunker. Saturday between 12:30 and 1:00 PM, Jim Stratton of McLean, Virginia hooked up with a 34 inch 16 lb. 11 oz. striper on fresh herring. Also, Jim and his friend caught 4 blues from 18 to 20 inches. There were a few legal flounder caught. Punkin Cropper of Berlin and Cliff Taylor from Bishopville hooked two 18 inchers and a 17 ¾ inch and 4 throw backs before they had to head home because of the wind. They were fishing by the airport with a squid and minnow combo. Blues, stripers, shad at the Ocean City Inlet. Some blues were up to 10 pounds taken this past week. Jeff Singleton went back to Wenona, Maryland on Friday and caught more stripers. (My previous report I gave Jeff’s fishing location incorrectly.) His boat took 3 more keeper stripers, not as many fish caught on Friday than Thursday, but still they caught their limit.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thanks for the reports. Good stuff.

I can't wait until things really get going on Assateague in May.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, April 28, 2006

Bill Snyder of Ocean Pines caught 3 legal stripers from the Rt. 50 Bridge this week. The sizes were 34, 35, 36 inches. Zack Shustrick fished the bridge Thursday night and hooked up with a 17 lb 3 oz 37.5 inch striper using a 6” Storm Lure. Blues, shad, stripers are being seen at the Rt. 50 Bridge and Inlet this week. Some tog reported also. Black drum have started to show up in the Assateague surf. Blues and stripers are still at the beach. Along with the blues and stripers are of course skates. Everyone’s favorite. Harbor Tackle has fresh bunker, fresh herring, live eels, live minnows, live green crabs, and have been promised live peelers this afternoon.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, May 1, 2006

Friday while fishing for stripers at Assateague Island, J C Kostyak of Newark, Delaware caught 2 flounder sized 16 ½ and 18 inches.  Tom Walker hooked up a 34 inch striper. If you could survive the wind, the surf is producing blues, stripers, black drum, flounder and dogfish. At the Inlet and Rt. 50 Bridge, tog shad, stripers, blues are making a showing. Dan Benson of Reisterstown, Maryland caught a 22 inch flounder using a minnow and squid rig. He was fishing behind the Convention Center. Two guys from Ocean City hooked up with a couple of legal flounder behind the airport.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, May 4, 2006

Dave Weller from Ocean City caught a 39 ½ inch 23 lb 1 oz striper at Assateague using fresh herring. Another fisherman hooked up with two 4 foot doggies, 18 inch trout, 34 inch striper and a 5 foot shark. A few black drum have been taken at the beach. He thought the shark was a sand tiger shark. Some tog have been caught at the Inlet. Since the blow I have not heard of any flounder caught. Still some shad around mixed with some blues and stripers. Harbor Tackle has fresh bunker, live eels, live minnows, live green crabs, and live peelers.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Bev......*

Did Shaggy pick up some peelers this morn?.....Hat


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bev. Good info to know.


Btw, thanks for doing that favor for me last week. You won a loyal customer!


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle weighted in the next potential State of Maryland’s record striper this morning. On my scales the fish came in at 57 lb. 4 oz. The fish was caught at Assateague. Couldn’t find anyone at DNR to certify the fish and we were not clear as to how often a scale should be certified, it was suggested that the fish be taken to another bait shop. My certification sticker was over a year old. Did not want the fisherman to loose his title by not adhering to the rules. You guys are going to have to work a little harder to beat that one.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Pauky said:


> Thanks for the info Bev. Good info to know.
> 
> 
> Btw, thanks for doing that favor for me last week. You won a loyal customer!


Bev and the folks at HT are honest and classy folk! That's all I can say.

Hat, got to AI Wednesday night around midnight and didn't leave the island (though sounds like we should have  ) until Friday afternoon.

Back again next week.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, May 9, 2006

What a weekend for fishing. Gary Smith caught a 57 lb 4 oz record breaker striper off the Assateague surf early Saturday morning. Dave Swenson hooked up and released a 51 incher. Jessica McCardell and her brother, Calvin, each caught a striper. She took a 35 ½ inch 15 lb 4 oz and her brother had a 31 ½ inch 10 lb 1 oz fish. George Simmons caught a 48 inch and Tom Walker pulled in another 48 inch striper. Flounder were caught in the Thorofare. One boat had their limit - sizes 17 to 23 inches. Jerry High and crew brought in 5 flounder sized 15 ½ to 18 inches by the Rt. 50 Bridge. Another boat load caught their limit of 8 with the largest being 23 inches. At night the Rt. 50 Bridge was producing a few trout and stripers.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I might be paying you a visit tomorrow morning bev.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, May 25, 2006

May 15, 2006 Ed Baker from Ocean City caught a 33” 18 lb striper in the Assateague surf with fresh bunker. Last Saturday Jay Gerner, from Rehoboth, De, hooked up with a 44” 31.1 lb striper on fresh bunker. Also, last Saturday Jeff Purcell from Riverdale, Md. caught a 35 ½” 15 lb striper from Assateague using whole bloodworm as bait. Also the surf is producing some trout, kingfish, croakers, ray, skates, sand tiger, and dogfish. The Inlet is seeing some tog, stripers, a few blues, and still some shad. Around the Rt. 50 Bridge are stripers, tog, blues, and flounder. Also, flounder are being taken at the usual spots like the Rt. 90 Bridge, Thorofare, Rt. 50 Bridge, the Coast Guard Station, behind the airport, and behind Frontiertown. Hours for weekend: Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon open at 5 AM. Close Fri, Sat, Sun at 9 PM and Mon close at 7 PM.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, June 1, 2006

Striper fishing from Assateague is still hot. David Littleton caught a 42 lb 46 ½” striper using fresh bunker. John “Koss” Kostyak had a 15” kingfish and a 15” trout he had taken from the suds. John Wilson from Columbia, Maryland came in with a 22 lb 7 oz 37 ½” striper from the Inlet. Assateague is producing stripers, kingfish, trout, skates, rays and sharks. The Inlet is showing stripers, tog, shad, and a few blues. Stripers, tog, and flounder are being caught at the Rt. 50 Bridge. The flounder are coming from the Thorofare, Rt. 50 Bridge, Rt. 90 Bridge, Coast Guard Station, behind the airport and in front of Frontiertown. Hours for weekend: Fri open at 6 AM and Sat open at 5 AM. Close Fri, Sat at 9 PM. Close Sun 7 PM.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, June 9, 2006

Not much has changed. Striper fishing from Assateague has slowed; however, there are a few still there. Showing in the surf along with stripers are kingfish, croakers, trout and silver perch. Skates, rays, and shark are also coming in from the beach. The Inlet is producing mostly short stripers, trout, tog, blues and shad. There was a report of the first sheepshead caught from the Inlet this week. The Rt. 50 Bridge is producing short stripers, trout, tog, and flounder. The flounder are still coming from the Thorofare, Rt. 50 Bridge, Rt. 90 Bridge, Coast Guard Station, behind the airport and in front of Frontiertown. The best bet to catch a flounder is by boat. Harbor Tackle has fresh bunker, live eels, live minnows, live green crabs, and live peelers. Hours for weekend: Fri open at 6 AM and Sat open at 5 AM. Close Fri, Sat at 9 PM. Close Sun 7 PM.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, June 15, 2006

Not much to report, we have had rain and wind. There a still a few stripers in the surf, along with kingfish, a few trout, croakers, flounder, skates, ray, sharks. The Inlet is producing mostly short stripers, trout, tog, blues and shad. The Rt. 50 Bridge is producing short stripers, trout, tog, and flounder. Most of the flounder being taken are not big enough to keep. The flounder are still coming from the Thorofare, Rt. 50 Bridge, Rt. 90 Bridge, Coast Guard Station, behind the airport and in front of Frontiertown and still in the shallows.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, June 27, 2006

Still not much going on. The wind has stirred up the water to a cloudy mess. Over the wrecks and reefs nice flounder, sea bass, tog are being caught. The jetty is producing black drum, triggerfish, tog, trout, bluefish, shad, and striper. Showing at the Rt. 50 Bridge are blues, stripers, not many flounder. I’m sure that most of you have heard of the 53 inch 51.75 lb cobia caught in the Assateague surf last week. A variety of fish are in surf; however, the fishing is not hot and heavy. Short stripers, rays, sharks, skates, trout, kingfish, croakers, flounder are being caught in the surf.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the update... 

BTW..when you say Rt. 50 bridge, are those the folks fishing right off the bridge by chance.. 

Also, could I possibly get directs to your shop may need some fresh bait this upcoming weekend... Thx.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Some people are fishing off the bridge and others are fishing around the bridge by boat. Directions to my shop are: Coming into Ocean City on Rt. 50 East, go past Rt. 611 and the very next stop light is Golf Course Road, turn right onto Golf Course, come about 3/4 mile and you will see Holiday Real Estate on the right next to the road and right behind is my parking lot, accross the street is Crab Alley. Store is located on the corner of Golf Course Rd. and Sunset Ave. Looking forward to meeting you. Beverly


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thanks Bev..*

It will be a pleasure.. I may be through early so, what time does the shop open.. I recall a number listed before in case it was closed. Is that offer still open?


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

The store hours are: Fri, Sat, Sun opening at 5 AM & closing Fri, Sat at 9 PM. Opening Mon thru Thurs. 5:30 AM & closing Sun thru Thur 7:00 PM


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, July 5, 2006

Finally the croakers have come in. Sunday and Monday customers were scrambling around to find bloodworms. On Saturday, Eddie Ellerman of Berlin hooked up with a 4.190 lb flounder in the Thorofare using a live minnow. I had several fishermen find some blues at the Jackspot. Shawn Warren, on his first offshore fishing trip, caught an 8.825 lb 32 inch bluefish using a Houchie Lure. His dad, Jay Warren, picked up an 11.365 34 ½ inch bluefish. Chris Torrones caught a 9.73 lb 33 inch bluefish and Denise Deal caught a 9.81 lb 33 inch bluefish. The girls were using Houchies Lures. They were on the boat Last One captained by Dave Williams. The surf is producing a variety of fish. Being caught are spot, blues, flounder, trout, croaker, kingfish, perch. Flounder are being caught in the usual places like the Thorofare, Rt. 50 Bridge, behind the airport. Most of the flounder are shorties. Croakers have just shown up and hopefully there will a little more action. At the jetty and the Rt. 50 Bridge some short stripers, tog have started to slow, bluefish, trout. Hours of operation: 
Monday thru Thursday 5:30 AM till 7 PM
Friday 5:30 AM till 9 PM
Saturday 5 AM till 9 PM
Sunday 5 AM till 7 AM
We are getting geared up for our 5th Annual Red Drum Tournament sponsored by Harbor Tackle. The dates of the tournament are September 22 thru 24, 2006. For info contact us at Harbor Tackle.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, July 17, 2006

Some larger sharks have shown up in the surf. A 5 footer was caught yesterday at AI using fresh bunker. Mostly kingfish are being taken with fresh shrimp, bloodworms, Fishbites. There are croakers, spot, small trout and a few flounder in the suds. Flounder and croaker fishing in the bays has picked up. Most of the flounder are undersized with a few legal thrown in. The baits to use are squid, shiners, minnows for the flounder and bloodworms, Fishbites for the croakers. The jetties, Inlet, the Oceanic Pier are producing some sheepshead, tautog, small rockfish croakers, blues, weakfish. The Rt. 50 Bridge fishermen are getting blues, small stripers, flounder, croakers. 
We are getting started on the arrangements for the 5th Annual Red Drum Tournament sponsored by Harbor Tackle. The dates of the tournament are September 22 thru 24, 2006. For info contact us at Harbor Tackle.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, August 3, 2006

Flounder fishing has picked up a bit. The inshore wrecks are producing some nice flounder, East Channel by the Oceanic Pier, the Oceanic Pier, and West Channel from the Thorofare down to the Inlet. Croaker schools are scattered in the bay and when you find them fishing is hot. Stripers are coming from the Inlet and the Rt. 50 Bridge. Some trout are showing up there also. Sea bass fishing is good over the inshore wrecks. Surf fishermen are seeing kingfish, croakers, flounder, spot, trout and sharks. 


Registrations forms are starting come in for the 5th Annual Red Drum Tournament sponsored by Harbor Tackle. The dates of the tournament are September 22 thru 24, 2006. For info contact us at Harbor Tackle.


----------

